# Wie kriegt man eig. den Un´Goro Raptor?



## feder5 (4. Oktober 2008)

Wie kriegt man den Un´Goro Raptor? Und wenn ja, ist er auch für Ällys zu erreichen?7

MfG 

Feder5


----------



## Dragus1991 (4. Oktober 2008)

Den kann man als Jäger mit dem neuen Talent im Beastmasterbaum zähmen.


----------



## Bobby Ross (4. Oktober 2008)

feder5 schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man den Un´Goro Raptor? Und wenn ja, ist er auch für Ällys zu erreichen?7
> 
> MfG
> 
> Feder5


 Un'Goro - Raptor ? Du wirst wohl den Raptor aus ZG meinen , den kann jeder bekommen, und der droppt in ZG, wenn auch recht selten !

Edith meint: Aso du meinst das Hunter-Pet, dachte du meinst das Reittier ;D


----------



## Lakor (4. Oktober 2008)

Hm falls du den aus Zul Gurub meinst --> Aus Zul gurub^^ Der ist auch für Allis zu erreichen.
Ansonsten weiss ich nicht welchen du meinst.


----------



## Arkoras (4. Oktober 2008)

Fals du das Mount aus Un'goro meinst, der wurde aus dem Spiel entfernt, nur den Winterquellfrostsäbler kann man noch bekommen, ist aber ally only.


----------



## Fire_Frog (4. Oktober 2008)

Entweder, du meinst das Raptor-Mount, welches es in ZG gibt, oder du meinst die fetten Teufelssaurier im Krater von Un'goro, welche man als Hunter über ein neues BM-Talent kriegen kann.


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (4. Oktober 2008)

Das Raport-Mount droppt in Zul Gurub (60er-Raid) und den Raptor als Pet können sich Jäger zähmen die auf Tierherrschaft geskillt sind.


----------



## Disasterpiece (4. Oktober 2008)

ja mit dem neuen Jägertalent^^


----------



## feder5 (4. Oktober 2008)

...Gut gemeinte Antworten...aber ich meine das Mount, dass es bei so einem Lehrer gibt. Sowas Ähnliches wie bei dem Winterquelltiger.

MfG

Feder5


----------



## Peter@buffed (4. Oktober 2008)

mit dem patch 3.0.2 gibts denn dan wenn du bm geskillt bist kannste exotischer tiere zähmen-


----------



## Philipp23 (4. Oktober 2008)

feder5 schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man den Un´Goro Raptor? Und wenn ja, ist er auch für Ällys zu erreichen?7
> 
> MfG
> 
> Feder5



Du stellst dich vor ihm. Kraulst ihm seine Eier und dann hat er dich so lieb. Das er beschließt dein Vieh zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (4. Oktober 2008)

Raptor Mount beim Lehrer, meinst wohl das Hordenmount. Und das kannst dir *NICHT* holen.

Einzigste Chance, das aus ZG.


----------



## Lakor (4. Oktober 2008)

Keine Ahnung was du da meinst


----------



## Thersus (4. Oktober 2008)

feder5 schrieb:


> ...Gut gemeinte Antworten...aber ich meine das Mount, dass es bei so einem Lehrer gibt. Sowas Ähnliches wie bei dem Winterquelltiger.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Feder5



Das wurde rausgepatcht, den gibts nicht mehr.


----------



## feder5 (4. Oktober 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Du stellst dich vor ihm. Kraulst ihm seine Eier und dann hat er dich so lieb. Das er beschließt dein Vieh zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rofl xD

Ich glaub ich frag doch lieber in nem anderem Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

Feder5


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

feder5 schrieb:


> ...Gut gemeinte Antworten...aber ich meine das Mount, dass es bei so einem Lehrer gibt. Sowas Ähnliches wie bei dem Winterquelltiger.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Feder5


den gab es soweit ich weiss nur mal in der normalen WoW- beta , wurde aber ausm spiel rausgenommen.


----------



## mightydragon (4. Oktober 2008)

feder5 schrieb:


> ...Gut gemeinte Antworten...aber ich meine das Mount, dass es bei so einem Lehrer gibt. Sowas Ähnliches wie bei dem Winterquelltiger.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Feder5


Das gibt es nicht bei einem Lehrer. Den du meinst, der Razzashiraptor, den gibt es wie gesagt in Zul Gurub!


----------



## Peter@buffed (4. Oktober 2008)

a<so du meinst das raptor mount für allis ist es nur zu erreichen in zul gurub bei einem boss /drop aber sehr selten glaube 0,20% oder 0,2% ? ka musst mal gucken wie der heißt un dann bei buffed eingeben da wird dann die drop chance angezeigt


----------



## Korgor (4. Oktober 2008)

feder5 schrieb:


> Rofl xD
> 
> Ich glaub ich frag doch lieber in nem anderem Forum
> 
> ...


Kay, mach das - wir ham alles aufgezählt, was Raptor ähnlich ist.



Lakor schrieb:


> Bei Allem ernst wenn ich mir die zähm animation so ansehe......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da hast iwie ja recht. Mit den Herzlein unso.


----------



## Lakor (4. Oktober 2008)

feder5 schrieb:


> Rofl xD
> 
> Ich glaub ich frag doch lieber in nem anderem Forum
> 
> ...



Bei Allem ernst wenn ich mir die zähm animation so ansehe......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punischer (4. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Fals du das Mount aus Un'goro meinst, der wurde aus dem Spiel entfernt, nur den Winterquellfrostsäbler kann man noch bekommen, ist aber ally only.



da haste deine antwort


----------



## feder5 (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> den gab es soweit ich weiss nur mal in der normalen WoW- beta , wurde aber ausm spiel rausgenommen.



Das ist das was ich gesucht hab =)

Aber leider gibts den net=(  Aber trotzdem thx=)

MfG Feder5


----------



## Sam132 (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub er meint den :
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=13317
Den kann man aber nicht mehr bekommen... .


----------



## feder5 (4. Oktober 2008)

Punischer schrieb:


> da haste deine antwort



Bin Älly xD

thx for answer=)

MfG

Feder5


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

Kurze klare antwort es wurde rausgepatcht gott weis warum aber du kriegst es nicht mehr zu 100% sicher nicht anfechtbar^^


----------



## Lakor (4. Oktober 2008)

Buuuuuh^^


----------



## feder5 (4. Oktober 2008)

Lakor schrieb:


> Buuuuuh^^



Ich hol gleich meinen Älly Firemage und fackel dich ab xD


----------



## Philipp23 (4. Oktober 2008)

Nee jetzt mal im ernst Leute ! Den Un goro Raptor bekommt man erst mit Wotlk. Da bekommen nämlich die Bm Jäger liebes Pfeile. Damit macht man die Elite Viecher richtig gampig. Und so mit liebt dich das Vieh immer und ewig ( bis uns der tot scheidet ).


----------



## Grumm (4. Oktober 2008)

http://www.warcraftmounts.com/mounts/ivoryraptor.php

retired, i´m sorry


----------



## chopi (4. Oktober 2008)

Peter@buffed schrieb:


> a<so du meinst das raptor mount für allis ist es nur zu erreichen in zul gurub bei einem boss /drop *aber sehr selten glaube 0,20% oder 0,2%* ? ka musst mal gucken wie der heißt un dann bei buffed eingeben da wird dann die drop chance angezeigt


Da hat wohl wer Mathe verfailt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (4. Oktober 2008)

Grumm schrieb:


> http://www.warcraftmounts.com/mounts/ivoryraptor.php
> 
> retired, i´m sorry



nee das ist kein Mount. Aber ich kann mich erinnern das es mal eine Buffed wow Show gab ! Wo ein Ork Jäger in wotlk diese Elite Viecher gezähmt hat. Am besten auf die Buffed Show Seite gehen. Und gucken wo die Show ist.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> nee das ist kein Mount. Aber ich kann mich erinnern das es mal eine Buffed wow Show gab ! Wo ein Ork Jäger in wotlk diese Elite Viecher gezähmt hat. Am besten auf die Buffed Show Seite gehen. Und gucken wo die Show ist.


der TE meinte aber das mount, welches man in der normalen WoW-Beta beschaffbar war, aber rausgepatcht wurde.


----------



## Ol@f (4. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Da hat wohl wer Mathe verfailt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ansich ist 0.20 und 0.2 schon ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## Philipp23 (4. Oktober 2008)

Habs gefunden. http://wow.buffed.de/features/3249/spellclips?folge=4


----------



## Philipp23 (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> der TE meinte aber das mount, welches man in der normalen WoW-Beta beschaffbar war, aber rausgepatcht wurde.



Aso sry. ich meinte Feder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter@buffed (4. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Da hat wohl wer Mathe verfailt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hööö ? meinte natürlich 2.0% oder 0.20%


----------



## Grumm (4. Oktober 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> nee das ist kein Mount.



Janee, is´ klar. Erst lesen, dann posten^^

Was meinste, warum die gelinkte Seite Warcraft Mounts heisst? Und das Model einen Sattel hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ivory Raptor - This mount was one of the original level 60 mounts when WoW launched. In Patch 1.4, the old unarmored level 60 mounts (like this one) were removed from vendors and replaced with the armored level 60 mounts that we have today. Characters who already owned a retired mount could keep it or trade it in for a new armored mount, but the retired mounts can no longer be obtained.

Übersetzen werde ich´s aber nich auch noch... Hf


----------



## airace (4. Oktober 2008)

Peter@buffed schrieb:


> mit dem patch 3.0.2 gibts denn dan wenn du bm geskillt bist kannste exotischer tiere zähmen-



was giebt es den noch für "Exotische Tiere auser den raptor ??? die kodos oder zevras im brachland ????


----------



## Philipp23 (4. Oktober 2008)

airace schrieb:


> was giebt es den noch für "Exotische Tiere auser den raptor ??? die kodos oder zevras im brachland ????



Von Mc kannst die Feuerhunde zähmen. Bzw. von Bwl oder Onyxia auch die drachen viecher glaub ich mal. Eventuell noch die outdoor Bosse. Ysondre, Taerar usw. Sonst k.a wie gesagt hab nur pre tbc gespielt.


----------



## Melian (4. Oktober 2008)

feder5 schrieb:


> Bin Älly xD
> 
> thx for answer=)
> 
> ...




Du bist was?

ÄLLY?.. 

es wird echt immre schlimmer..


----------



## Delwod (4. Oktober 2008)

denn gibt es nicht mehr war damals aber nur für horde


----------



## Grumm (4. Oktober 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Bzw. von Bwl oder Onyxia auch die drachen viecher glaub ich mal. Eventuell noch die outdoor Bosse. Ysondre, Taerar usw. Sonst k.a wie gesagt hab nur pre tbc gespielt.



Auch falsch.

Es gibt bis jetzt in der beta folgende exotische und damit neue Petfamilien:
Chimären
Kernhunde (richtigerweise von Phil genannt)
Teufelssaurier
Rhinos
Spirit Beasts
Silithiden
Würmer

Nachzulesen hier: http://petopia.brashendeavors.net/html/art...s/wotlkpets.php


----------



## chopi (4. Oktober 2008)

Peter@buffed schrieb:


> hööö ? meinte natürlich 2.0% oder 0.20%


So macht das Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (4. Oktober 2008)

> Fals du das Mount aus Un'goro meinst, der wurde aus dem Spiel entfernt, nur den Winterquellfrostsäbler kann man noch bekommen, ist aber ally only.



MOUNT aus Un'Goro???

also wintersäbler is klar, hab den selber, aber noch nie was von diesem Raptor gehört!
wenn ihr irgendetwas darüber wisst bitte sagen, interessiertr mich.
wird aer auch sinn ergeben, die allis ham ja ihren wintersäbler, und die horde hätten dann den raptor, wäre
ausgeglichen, naja, muss ja net stimmen was gesagt wurde....


----------



## Jeffy (4. Oktober 2008)

feder5 schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man den Un´Goro Raptor? Und wenn ja, ist er auch für Ällys zu erreichen?7



ne, weil allys den krater von ungoro ja bisher auch nich betreten konnten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
warum sollte des nich für beide gehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja 2 stunde nach release wird eh jeder gimp mit dem scheissvieh rumlaufen und alle werden nur auf den spawn warten....
ich halt mich da lieber an die motten die jetz zähmbar sind =)


----------



## Feremus (4. Oktober 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Du stellst dich vor ihm. Kraulst ihm seine Eier und dann hat er dich so lieb. Das er beschließt dein Vieh zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und wie machst du das bei einem weiblich vieh ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. Oktober 2008)

feder5 schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man den Un´Goro Raptor? Und wenn ja, ist er auch für Ällys zu erreichen?7
> 
> MfG
> 
> Feder5


gibts in zg


----------



## Upat (4. Oktober 2008)

Pusillin schrieb:


> MOUNT aus Un'Goro???
> 
> also wintersäbler is klar, hab den selber, aber noch nie was von diesem Raptor gehört!
> wenn ihr irgendetwas darüber wisst bitte sagen, interessiertr mich.
> ...




Also es gab am Anfang von WoW im Ungoro immer einen Raptorreit lehrer. Der stand aber nur da rum und man konnte mit dem auch nichts machen.
Der wurde aber nach ca 1 1/2 Jahren WoW wieder rausgepatcht. 
Denke mal der war dazu da um ein gegenstück zum Wintersäbler zu machen da wurde aber nichts draus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

edit: der stand immer so am eingang rum nach dem kleinen wasserfall.


----------



## Astrad (4. Oktober 2008)

Jeffy schrieb:


> ne, weil allys den krater von ungoro ja bisher auch nich betreten konnten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mhh liest du auch die Antworten? Wenn nein,tu es lieber mal. Warum ist der Raptor nicht für Allys verfügbar?na? Ahh genau, es gibt ihn NICHT im Spiel...ohh verrückt was?


----------



## Siviliara (4. Oktober 2008)

Huhu,

es ist wirklich - und das meine ich ehrlich - faszinierend, welch menschliche Abgründe in Bezug auf Verhaltensweisen, die man eigentlich als "lebensnotwendig" erachten sollte, sich hier zeigen. *g*

Was habe ich in diesem Thread lesen können? Nun, grob rekonstruiert, folgendes:

Frage: Wie kriegt man eigentlich den Un'Goro Raptor?

Antwort: Kannste zähmen!

Antwort: Gibt's in ZG

Antwort: Den gab es adäquat zum Frostsäbler mal für die Horde in der Beta, aber leider gibt's den nicht mehr

Antwort: Kannste zähmen!111

Antwort: Du meinst den aus ZG, andere gibt's nicht!

Antwort: Den kann man als Ally nicht bekommen

Antwort: Lol, weil Ally auch nicht in den Krater kommt *ironiebemühtesgesicht*

Antwort: Kannste zähmen, auch als Älly

Antwort: Gibt's nicht mehr

Antwort: ZG!

Antwort: undsoweiterundsofort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie, bitte schön, soll jemand sich durch dieses Geschwür von besserwisserischen, die restlichen Postings ignorierenden Antworten wühlen und am Ende tatsächlich die richtige finden? Der TE hat es in diesem Fall geschafft, ja, aber im Ernst, ihr Lieben, meint ihr nicht, dass es manches mal besser wäre:

1. alles zu lesen und nicht nur bereits Geschriebenes zu wiederholen und 
2. sich der Verantwortung bewusst zu sein, dass wenn nach einer Antwort gefragt wird, man auch bemüht ist, die richtige zu geben?

Gruß,
Sivi (immer noch hin- und hergerissen zwischen Kopfschütteln und Lachkrampf) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deregond (4. Oktober 2008)

Peter@buffed schrieb:


> a<so du meinst das raptor mount für allis ist es nur zu erreichen in zul gurub bei einem boss /drop aber sehr selten glaube 0,20% oder 0,2% ? ka musst mal gucken wie der heißt un dann bei buffed eingeben da wird dann die drop chance angezeigt


Pisa lässt grüssen XD


----------



## Darkfire936 (4. Oktober 2008)

JA das Raptor Mount dropt in Zul'Gurub bei Blutfürst Mandokir mit einer dropchance von 0,6%.Wenn du den Raptor aus dem Un'goro Krater meinst, meinst du bestimmt die Teufelssaurier.Aber im Un'Goro Krater gibt es auch Raptoren die sind alle nicht zähmbar


----------



## Hasal (4. Oktober 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Von Mc kannst die Feuerhunde zähmen. Bzw. von Bwl oder Onyxia auch die drachen viecher glaub ich mal. Eventuell noch die outdoor Bosse. Ysondre, Taerar usw. Sonst k.a wie gesagt hab nur pre tbc gespielt.



Die großen Drachen kann man net zähmen. Wäre auch etwas sehr imba. 

Da ist eine Aufzählung:

http://wotlk.wow-wildtiere.com/neue-wotlk-...exotische-tiere


----------



## Siviliara (4. Oktober 2008)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> JA das Raptor Mount dropt in Zul'Gurub bei Blutfürst Mandokir mit einer dropchance von 0,6%.Wenn du den Raptor aus dem Un'goro Krater meinst, meinst du bestimmt die Teufelssaurier.Aber im Un'Goro Krater gibt es auch Raptoren die sind alle nicht zähmbar



Jetzt hat - zwei Postings nach meinem - doch das Lachen über das Kopfschütteln gesiegt. *g*


----------



## Grumm (4. Oktober 2008)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> JA das Raptor Mount dropt in Zul'Gurub bei Blutfürst Mandokir mit einer dropchance von 0,6%.Wenn du den Raptor aus dem Un'goro Krater meinst, meinst du bestimmt die Teufelssaurier.Aber im Un'Goro Krater gibt es auch Raptoren die sind alle nicht zähmbar



Wow, ich glaub´ hier gibt es Leute, die können gar nicht lesen. Oder nur Überschriften^^

Daher hier ein kleines Quiz für Euch. Findet die 10 Fehler im rechten Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c25xe (8. Juli 2009)

http://www.wow-achievement.de/news/guide-g...s-als-reittier/


----------



## kingbmc (8. Juli 2009)

feder5 schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man den Un´Goro Raptor? Und wenn ja, ist er auch für Ällys zu erreichen?7
> 
> MfG
> 
> Feder5



der meint schon das richtige,für Hordler gibbet in Un Goro questreihe fürn so n raptor mount.
aber soweit ich weiß ist es nur für Hordler und für Allys net möglich
aber wann genau und ob es das schon gibt weiß ich nicht


----------



## Dominoblue (Anetheron) (8. Juli 2009)

Auch wenn sie noch nicht fix sind, laut patchnotes von 3.2 soll der Raptor im Ungoro für Hordespieler wieder machbar sein, als Pondont zum Wintersäbler der Allianz.


----------



## SonicTank (8. Juli 2009)

Jo, das ist das Hordenpendant (allerdings erst ab 3.2) zum Wintersäbler der Allianz. Da ist wieder viel farmen angesagt. Viel Spaß den Hordies dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c25xe (8. Juli 2009)

SonicTank schrieb:


> Jo, das ist das Hordenpendant (allerdings erst ab 3.2) zum Wintersäbler der Allianz.



genau



SonicTank schrieb:


> Da ist wieder viel farmen angesagt. Viel Spaß den Hordies dabei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein 2 quests + 20 kurze dailys

guide vom ptr


----------



## PewPew_oO (8. Juli 2009)

Ich denke, dass sich das ganze schon vor einem halben Jahr geklärt hat =)


----------



## Trorg (8. Juli 2009)

1.
Ist die Fragestellung vom TE seeeeeehr schwammig.
Auf die Frage könnte man locker mit einem grinsen "Im Un Goro Krater" antworten
Ich mag diese "Wo isn dieses Ding, mit den Hörnern, kann mir das bitte jemand sagen" leute die sich dann auch noch beschweren das sie keine richtige Antwort bekommen.

2.
Die Idee den Reitraptor durch tägliche Quests großzuziehen ist ja mal geil.
Sehr schöne Idee von Blizz (endlich mal wieder eine) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostbitten (8. Juli 2009)

Leute der Thread ist vom Oktober 08...

ihr müsst da nichts mehr antworten


----------



## Sercani (8. Juli 2009)

Er meint den Gifthautravasurus der mit dem nächsten Patch wieder implementiert wird, glaub ich zumindest.
Da gibts eine Quest die du von einem Orc oder so kriegst. Du musst nur das Gift des Ravasurus überleben, dann kannst du ihn reiten.


----------



## fre_k (8. Juli 2009)

Der Raptor aus ZG ist der einzgie für Allys erhältliche Raptor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StrangeFabs (8. Juli 2009)

Sercani schrieb:


> Er meint den Gifthautravasurus der mit dem nächsten Patch wieder implementiert wird, glaub ich zumindest.
> Da gibts eine Quest die du von einem Orc oder so kriegst. Du musst nur das Gift des Ravasurus überleben, dann kannst du ihn reiten.


Nope das wird eine andere Quest, aber ja mit 3.2 wird der Raptor aus dem Krater endlich FÜR HORDLER zu erhalten sein - wir Allianlzer haben den doofen lila Säbler.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (8. Juli 2009)

Frostbitten schrieb:


> Leute der Thread ist vom Oktober 08...
> 
> ihr müsst da nichts mehr antworten



ju5t l1k3 u


----------



## PewPew_oO (8. Juli 2009)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> Nope das wird eine andere Quest, aber ja mit 3.2 wird der Raptor aus dem Krater endlich FÜR HORDLER zu erhalten sein - wir Allianlzer haben den doofen lila Säbler.



Nein meint er nicht, weil der Thread aus dem Oktober des letzten Jahres ist.


----------



## Sinfallon (8. Juli 2009)

Peter@buffed schrieb:


> mit dem patch 3.0.2 gibts denn dan wenn du bm geskillt bist kannste exotischer tiere zähmen-



Du meinst wohl 3.2^^ Und den soll es dann auch nur für die Horde geben. Zusätzlich kann bei allen Raptoren auch ein Mini-Dino als Pet droppen.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Sinfallon schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl 3.2^^ Und den soll es dann auch nur für die Horde geben. Zusätzlich kann bei allen Raptoren auch ein Mini-Dino als Pet droppen.



du hast einen vom oktober 2008 zitiert.

ein echter held!


----------



## Cybereule (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> du hast einen vom oktober 2008 zitiert.
> 
> ein echter held!



Ist wohl kaum verboten


----------



## Nimophelio (8. Juli 2009)

Mit 3.2 kommt der Raptor erst...
Er heisst Gifthautravasaurus und wird über eine Questreihe zu erreichen sein die MINDESTENS 20 Tage dauert.
Meines erachtens wurd dazu allerdings in einer buffed oder wow Show schon was zu gesagt.


----------



## mommel (8. Juli 2009)

Der Thread ist ja fast so alt wie der die Idee des Raptors 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Juli 2009)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Ist wohl kaum verboten


aber falsch.
3.0.2 kam in der tat das zähmen vom trex, auf das sich der post aus dem oktober bezieht. mit 3.2 kommt das horde mount


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (8. Juli 2009)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> ju5t l1k3 u



Bitte was ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (8. Juli 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Bitte was ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das heißt, glaube ich 

Just Like you 
(5 = s )
(3=E... is kla ne?)
(1 = i... au iwie kla)
(u = aussprache wie "you" = so gemeint)


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (8. Juli 2009)

Danke ... Ich werd Alt.. Unterhalten sich die Leute heute alle so ? Oo


----------



## VaanFaneel (8. Juli 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> das heißt, glaube ich
> 
> Just Like you
> (5 = u [ ._. O.o?])
> ...



das is nicht ganz richtig. 5 =/ u, sondern 5 = s. Macht so auch viel mehr Sinn ^^


----------



## sympathisant (8. Juli 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Danke ... Ich werd Alt.. Unterhalten sich die Leute heute alle so ? Oo



war vor 10 jahren mal modern. ;-)

inzwischen schon wieder so out, dass es kaum noch jemand kennt. 

*http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet*


----------



## Howjin15 (8. Juli 2009)

VaanFaneel schrieb:


> das is nicht ganz richtig. 5 =/ u, sondern 5 = s. Macht so auch viel mehr Sinn ^^




habs eh auf S editiert O.o 

dann währe "Just like you" auf einma "juut like you" was das au immer heißen mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (8. Juli 2009)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Ist wohl kaum verboten


Aber unnötig. Da sich diese Frage wohl schon seid nem halben Jahr geklärt hat.


----------



## Howjin15 (8. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> war vor 10 jahren mal modern. ;-)
> 
> inzwischen schon wieder so out, dass es kaum noch jemand kennt.
> 
> *http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet*




10 Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wunschvorstellung?  Ich bin 15 und die in m,einer klasse schreiben immer noch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Zumindest vor paar monaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Naja nu ab in die arbeit! nie mehr kinderkram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinsai (8. Juli 2009)

Der Raptor ist für die Horde als Gegenstück zum Säbler aus Winterquell gedacht.
Genau wie beim Säbler musst du wahrscheinlich wiederholbare Quests bis zum umfallen machen.
Bei der Allianz muss man jeweils 8 Stücke Fleisch von 2 verschiedenen Tieren holen, denke das wird so ähnlich beim Raptor


----------



## Farfalla (8. Juli 2009)

Das war letste woche in der wow show von buffed.
Musst gaub etwa ne woche jedem tag dem kleinen raptor in gadgezan fressen sammeln, glaube 12 eier bei den insekten, und dann wird er gross und du kannst auf dem reiten.
Nur für horde


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juli 2009)

feder5 schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man den Un´Goro Raptor? Und wenn ja, ist er auch für Ällys zu erreichen?7
> 
> MfG
> 
> Feder5



Er meint das Mount, alle hier mal bitte die Buffed Show angucken -__-
Das Mount soll das selbe wie beim Winterquell Frostsäbler sein. Er wird hier aber NUR FÜR HORDE sein.
Es gab den auch mal in der WoW Beta, jedoch wurde der wieder raus genommen, keine Ahnung warum.
Für die Quest muss man ungefähr 2 oder mehr Wochen ausharren. Da man ein kleines pet bekommt, dass man täglich füttern muss. Dieser verwandelt sich dann, falls er genügend Nahrung bekommen hat, zum Ungoro Raptor, auf dem man nun reiten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (8. Juli 2009)

Grumm schrieb:


> Wow, ich glaub´ hier gibt es Leute, die können gar nicht lesen. Oder nur Überschriften^^
> 
> Daher hier ein kleines Quiz für Euch. Findet die 10 Fehler im rechten Bild:
> 
> ...


Lol lange nicht mehr so gelacht^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (8. Juli 2009)

quatsch wenn du den meinst der das gegenstück zum winterquell säbler ist der kommt mit patch 3.2 und die questreihe fängt im unguru Krater an siehe letzte buffed show

mfg


----------



## Warp16 (8. Juli 2009)

jo den un goro raptor beim lehrer. der wurd lange rausgepatcht aber mit 3.2 kommt er wieder und kan über eine questreihe geholt werden.
und ja es ist ein mount kein pet^^


----------

